# Welche OPCUA-Spezifikation in S7-1500?



## MFreiberger (5 Dezember 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

weiß Jemand, welche Version der OPCUA-Spezifikation bei welcher S7-1500 bzw. ab welchem Firmwarestand verwendet wird?
Bei den Einstellungen auf der Steuerung finde ich nur: "Abwärtskompatible Datentyp-Definition nach OPC UA-Spezifikation <=V1.03". Da impliziert mir, dass eigentlich V1.04 verwendet wird, aber die Abwärtskompatibilität aktiviert werden kann. Auf Google oder bei SIEMENS habe ich bisher keine Information finden können.

VG

MFreiberger


----------

